# Dualit Espressivo epics



## coffeegroans (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi,My Espressivo has been pretty good until it started leaking water and steam from around the brewhead. We've descaled,cleaned and used the pin to poke out the holes lots of times and replaced the metal filters...all no good.Oh thinks perhaps a rubber sealing ring may need replacing but it impossible to get all but the most basic of spares. dualit and the people who sold it to us both say we must return it and have it repaired at our expense but wont answer any questions regarding spares.

Its tempting just to bin it but it failed after only a year so this is last ditch for us.. Any help or advice would be very welcome.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For the cost of carriage plus spares you'll probably be able to pick up a self-serviceable Gaggia Classic


----------

